# Looking for a design shirt plugin for wordpress



## william122 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi, I am looking for a design tool that will allow users to come onto my site and create their own tshirt by selecting their shirt colour, text, image ecy. I have done some searching around and found a few plugins but I was just posting here to see if anyone could recommend a plugin that they are using now. Most of them seem to be abit costly around $500-700 range.

Anything you know that does the job for cheaper?

Thanks


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

There is a free one - can't remember what it is called. search this forum, it's here somewhere!

I would set up the shop on a separate hosted site outside of wordpress and then link to it


----------

